# Process for applying Critical Skills Visa for Accounting professional



## poonamjain88 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I want to apply for Critical skill for my sibling ,he has completed his bachelors in Commerce along with that he have more than 7 Years of experience in Accounting and Auditing. He also completed 3 1/2 year of Mandatory Intern Chartered accountant Training.

Could you please suggest after SAQA which Institution membership he will need to proceed with critical skills? 

Also how is job market for External/Internal Auditor in Joburg? Please advise.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

poonamjain88 said:


> Also how is job market for External/Internal Auditor in Joburg? Please advise.


Have a look on Adzuna which will show you number of jobs, average salary, etc: www.adzuna.co.za


----------



## VenusifiedBT (Jul 8, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Have a look on Adzuna which will show you number of jobs, average salary, etc:


Hi LegalMan

I am fairly new to SA migration. I am a chartered accountant with 4 years of work exp in a Big4 and another 2 years in a multinational corporation. Could you please advise me how I go about my application? I don't know a single thing, any advise will be highly appreciated.

Thank you


----------

